# Just Got a New Smoker



## deejaydebi (Apr 10, 2007)

I found a small propane smoker called a Camp Chef Smoke Vault SMV24 I got for a good price. It's got 4 shelves 24" x 17" so it should give me a lot more space than the ECB until I can access the horizontal I started building. It won't take up much space either.

Maybe I can get it started before I go to work and get Jessie to feed it chips and do apple juice sprizts while I'm at work! Yeah! I like that idea!









Hmmmmmmmmm what's the abveviation for this one? CCSV?


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 11, 2007)

CCSV - yep.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats Debi, I just checked them out on line and it looks like a mighty fine cooker!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm sure you will have this one packed out with all kinds of goodies in no time flat!!


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

can't wate to see the eats comin up you always have some good lookin food


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 11, 2007)

Eyeballed the CCSV on their site, looks like a fine piece of equipment. You can do some big stuff now!


----------



## buddy (Apr 11, 2007)

Sharp looking smoker Debi. I hope it works great for you.


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 11, 2007)

Just checked it out, looks good...looks heavier than the GOSM.  Not too cheap on the web!  Can't wait to see what you pack in there!


----------



## jazzspot (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats Debi!!! Can you provide us some pictures with the doors open?  Also, how about giving us a price and where you purchased it?    I hope you have many happy cooks.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 11, 2007)

Jazzspot -

I will take Pictures for you when it gets here. Should be Friday. I got one one the last 3 at Amazon.com for $289. My local ACE hardware sells it for $489 it looked cool and I like that it's 24" wide. No more curling up briskets and ribs.

I did a click through the smoking meat store so I hope we get credit for it. I don't know exactly how that works.

I've never used anything but charcoal and wood so I'm a bit curious how the propane will work. Hopefully I'll be feeling better by Friday I've been home sick all week with a bug or something that kicking my butt (and it's not even a smoked butt)!


----------



## jazzspot (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks much for the info Debi.  Now I'm on the fence for either buying the one you just bought or the King Kooker that Shell bought.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 11, 2007)

Sure hope your feeling better by the weekend. If so ,whatcha cooking for your maiden voyage?. I'm guessing one of those briskets you picked up and....????


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 11, 2007)

Jazzspot -

I've been sitting on that fence for how long Shell? 
I'm thinking since November? 

I'll let you know how this works I came [----] close to buying the King Kooker when I ran into the Smoke Vault it's just a tad bit wider 24.5" x 17" x 31" with a 25,000 BTU/hr. propane burner. Prices were very comparable but with free shipping from Amazon.... So it's a little bigger and in the middle for burners. 

I was tempted to go with the King Kooker anywat because I have one of there turkey kookers and it's made strong. But he few extra inches won me over.

The extra few inches made the difference for me. Gotta fit my briskets and ribs in there ya know!


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulation Debi, glad you got what you wanted. But isn't that what every woman says???

Let us know how it does for you!


----------



## jazzspot (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep, that wider space is what's having me lean towards the Camp Chef.  If it wasn't for you letting us know about the CC, I probably would have bought the King Kooker yesterday.  Thanks a lot Debi for making my decision a little harder.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I have to wait to hear your feedback on the pros and cons of the Camp Chef before I make my decision.  But by then they'll be sold out and I will have to wait for them to restock.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 12, 2007)

Theresa -

Would you believe I only have 2 briskets left? Cooked 3 last weekend! Easter bunny broght briskets this year ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I will probably do a brisket and a piggy butt to start with ...

----------------------------------------

Piggy -
You are so BAD! I know I set myself up for that again! I'll definately let you know ...

----------------------------

Jazzspot -
There's another one I liked but it was twice the price Vermont Casting - double walled but like $600 - Yikes!

Sorry Jazz I've been agonizing over this too for a while not even sure how I found this thing it just popped up while I was searching. Gotta wait until Friday before it comes but I'll put it together as soon as it comes for ya!


----------



## jazzspot (Apr 12, 2007)

Debi, what were your reasons for not purchasing the GOSM Big Block?  If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 12, 2007)

Damn it Pig, you beat me to it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congratulations Debi,  I can't wait for the pics.


----------



## smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

yea, a local place here has the smaller unit on sale for 179.99 that I've given some thought about......


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 12, 2007)

pics please n congrats Deejay !! have fun with it


----------



## tys (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice, that thing looks rock solid!


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats Deb!  Width is definitely my only draw back.  That extra 6 inches may be the trick.  I haven't tried ribs yet, BB rack should be fine, but a full rack of spares probaby won't go in as a full rack.  Where I lose points there, I definitely gain in my little side door for access to wood and water pan. That is something that should be added to every gas/electric from here on out.  Heck even the old lil chief has a door just for the frying pan for the wood!  Well I can't wait to hear about your first smoke!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 12, 2007)

Smoked/Tys - 

It does seem a bit heavier than the GOSM I saw at Wally World. Wish I'd had my calipers with me I'm curious if the metals actually thicker or why it seems heavier. 

Nothing against the GOSM's guys I've just seen the cheaper ones!

Shell I do wish it had a door but I'm used to not having a door with my ECB I may cut in a chip chute later who knows. I'm just tired of feling like I'm building a puzzel everytime I smoke trying to fit everything in! I figure I can do 2 ribs a shelf if I need to and maybe even two briskets but that'd be tight (nothin I'm not used to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).

May be looking at it tomorrow though looks like we have another ice storm coming in. I'd rather have the snow than all this ice.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 14, 2007)

Jazz -

Although they look very similar and are close in size the Smoke Vault just seems better built. It might sound silly but it takes more thumb pressure to flex the box, which I equate to slightly heavier metal. The wire racks that hold all the grates in place seem stronger and have double bars accross the front and back. The legs felt more rigid. The door handle is nice and heavy or flimsy. The side handles are realy nice like bath tub safety bars. Although I didn't measure I think the spacing between the grates is a bit wider - maybe 1/2" to 1".


Here's what I saw, did ...

+ It was packed so well it took half as long to unpack it as it did to build it. All parts were packed nicely in separte bags based on assembly area. Each rack was wraped in cardboard and slid tightly in place so not banging around. Everything was bagged and wrapped in that thin foam wrap.

+ I put it together in about 25 minutes without instructions In a very tight space. Finally found the instructions in the catalog they sent after I finished. I was not packaged in a bag just sliped in the water pan, which was bagged and wrapped.

+ The doors hinges are held together by 1/4 inch steel pins not those cheesey finishing nails I've seen on most smokers and can be swung open and lifted off to remove - nice!

+ The thermometer was dead on to within about 2.5 degrees of my 4 best dial thermometers and is the same size as a replacement I bought for the ECB (at WalMart) so replacment will be easy if I ever need it.

+ I ran it for 2 hours and ran out of gas 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Tempertures held very steady at the high, medium and low settings. Fine tempertures adjustments were pretty easy to achieve using the three vents. It was pretty windy but I did lose flame after awhile at 70 degrees (also ran out of gas shortly after).

+ I did get it to maintain a full range of temperatures from 70 degrees to 350 degrees with no apparent changes to materials or paint. Thebiggest test was the handles which didn't get hot. I alo wanted to test the plastic? handle mounts for melting. No problems at 350 degrees for 20 minutes.

? The wood pan is shallow maybe an inch deep but cast iron and 3/4 the size of the water pan. We'll see how it works during a long smoke.

? The water pan is a light weight tin or aluminum but almost the size of the grates. Not sure about this - I'm used to my heavy enamel ECB pan. 

That's about all I can say until I actually cook in it. So far a am very pleased.

Here's the pictures I promised:


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 14, 2007)

Great post Debi, sounds like you really found yourself a winner there. Can't wait to see all the goodies that will be coming out of the new smoker.


----------



## jazzspot (Apr 14, 2007)

Debi, is the metal surrounding the cooker a good thickness?  Or is it like the inexpensive GOSM models sold at Wallyworld?  Does the spec sheet of the Smoke Vault provide the gauge thickness of the steel?
I know the GOSM is listed at 22 gauge. The Big Drum Smoker (BDS) is listed at 16 gauge, which is thicker.
It's really good to hear it arrived undamaged too and packed real well!!  We've all heard the horror stories about products being damaged when delivered.
And that the assembly of it was a breeze.  Do you anticipate having to do any mods?
I can't wait to hear your feedback after your first cook using it.  I like to know how airtight it is.  You'll find out after your first smoked cook.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 14, 2007)

Jazzspot -

It's definatelty heavier than the Wally World GOSMs nad Brinkman vertical style smokers but I can't be sure about the other stores GOSMs I've never seen them.

It does have a nifty little starter valve. To turn it on you push in the knob and turn, which activates the sparker. It started on the second attempt. The first try I didn't know what the noise was so I turned it back off.

The one thing it doesn't have that my ECB has that surprised me was a separate adjustment valve/shutoff for the gas line near the tank. Maybe because it has the oven style knob on the unit?

I was definateltly more impressed by the welds on this unit than the WallyWorld products.  There's a sticker on the waterpan that says made in China which kind of bothers me. Maybe only the waterpan is made in China I thought it was made in Utah.

Is it worth the extra $100 compared to the Wally World GOSM? I'd say yes. But after using my ECB for so long I'd still recommend a newbie on a tight budget go for the ECB and use it for awhile before bumping up to a more expensive unit. I suspect that a gasser will use more fuel that the ECB using charcoal. Never tried using the gas option other than starting my charcoal.

I was surprised how fast the wood got smoking. Might take a bit of playing to get the smoke just right. I feel like a newbie! 

Hope this helps - gotta go find some gas!


----------



## billyq (Apr 14, 2007)

Let us know how the food comes out!  My interest is peaked!


----------



## jazzspot (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Debi for the info.  Hopefully by heavier than the GOSM, you're saying that the metal skin is a thicker gauge of metal.  I wonder what the thickness of the skin is on the GOSM Big Block that is sold on Amazon?  
In the meantime Debi, hurry and get your gas refilled and do some cookin'!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 15, 2007)

Jazzspot -

The metal thickness is thicker than GOSMs at Wally World. Double checked them again today. Much more stable and solid feeling.


Okay I am still testing the Smoke Vault and with excelent results. Got two briskets about 8 lbs each, one Pork butt 10 lbs, one plate of porabellos, one tray of chicken livers wrapped in bacon and still plenty of room.

Temperature holds really nice. It's not cold today only around 40's so no big push for heat light wind but I have it behind the wind break anyway.

Here's a few more pics of todays trial smoke:


----------



## billyq (Apr 15, 2007)

Debi,
Food looks great.  How many racks of baby backs do you think you can fit on each rack?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## bud's bbq (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like your choice of smokers is bang on. 

All of the stuff you are smoking - chicken liver, and brisketts, butts sounds like a FEAST!

Congrats on the new smoker. Pics sure looks very good in the smoker. Hungry now!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Debi,

if the temps stay mild and there isnt too much wind you wont go through alot of propane  BUT  if it is blowing and cold of course you will go through alot...

welcome to the propane brethren newbie..lol


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Teacup I like the new look! Great Avatar!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 15, 2007)

BillyQ

The food was great! Just finished all the meat. Didn't get the pictures though I was in a hurry to wrap and pack in towels.


You can fit 3 babybacks laying down with room on each rack or 12 total. With my rib rack I can fit 7 on one rack and 3 on the rest for a total of 16.
With two rib racks and one rac removed 17.

Spare ribs 2 to a rack laying down or 8 total. With one rib rack 13. with two rib racks 16.



I did get a picture of the chicken livers which I never done in the smoker before - man they are awsome smoked! My Hot and Spicy Chrisp-x mix with nuts is still smoking almost done.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks, i have about 2000 avatars...some animated, some not... am going to find a host for them and make them available once i edit them a little bit... sounds like tomorrows job while i have a pot roast in the oven


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 15, 2007)

Pot roast? Oven?????? What's wrong with this picture? J/K. Debi's right, as usual. You do have some cool avatars. Please let us know when you have them finished.


----------



## billyq (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the great info Debi.  I actually saw your smoker at my local Sportsman's Warehouse earlier today.  It does seem a little thicker than the GOSMs at Wally World.  Looks like a quality built smoker.  What did you think of the wood chip tray?  I thought it looked a little shallow personally.  Did you have to refill it many times?  How long did you get smoke from a single tray of chips?  Thanks again for the info.  I don't mean to be a pain in the [email protected]#.


----------



## denvran (Apr 23, 2007)

This is great now i feel like I have to get a bigger and newer smoker. 
Don't know which one yet it's between the Smoke Vault and the King Kooker. 
had a question on the king kooker; where's the side door for adding wood and which is better the Low pressure smoker or the High Pressure one?


----------



## camocook (Apr 23, 2007)

Never Knew There Was Such A Thing As High And Low Pressure Smokers. I Think I Need A Bigger One Also.but My Woman Doesn't Think So. I'll Keep You Posted.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 24, 2007)

BillyQ -

I start chunks about the size of my fist or barkends and cut left overs from my wood shop (ash, Oak, Cherry, maple) only added a few smaller chunks twice two or three will do at a time the smolder nice and slow. I was a little worried on the first smoke but no problems at all. It's thick enough to just get the wood slow smoldering and weird as it sounds I spray my wood with a bit of apple juice too. The temperture knob is right on as is the thermometer in the door! 

PS your not I PITA that's why I'm here!








QUOTE=BillyQ;40707]Thanks for the great info Debi.  I actually saw your smoker at my local Sportsman's Warehouse earlier today.  It does seem a little thicker than the GOSMs at Wally World.  Looks like a quality built smoker.  What did you think of the wood chip tray?  I thought it looked a little shallow personally.  Did you have to refill it many times?  How long did you get smoke from a single tray of chips?  Thanks again for the info.  I don't mean to be a pain in the [email protected]#.[/quote]


----------



## sampson (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been using one of these for about four years now. I got it at WalMart, but it seems that somewhere down the line they changed the gauge of metal and the price... or maybe there are several models. Mine is made of roughly the same gauge metal as the Camp Chef model, I live in Logan, UT, home of CC and recently went to check theirs out. I paid a little over $200. for my Smokey Mountain if memory serves me correctly and now Wally is selling them for about $100. could be the difference in metal... Anyway it's been a great little backyard cooker, practice will be necessary at first but it won't be long before you're crankin' out some great Q. Very shortly though I'm moving on to a Traeger. It seems that the KCBS sanctioned events won't let us enter with a gas powered unit... Good luck!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 24, 2007)

Sampson -

The thing is so dead on I didn't have any adjustment (other than buying propane) to make. It almost feels automatic turn it on wait a few minutes, throw in a few chucks spray and add wood 3 hours later.

It's so easy I amost feel guilty about it.


----------



## billyq (Apr 26, 2007)

Sold!!  Thanks Debi.  No more having to cut my ribs in half!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 27, 2007)

I liked that part too!


----------



## jts70 (Apr 27, 2007)

Great find! Let us know how you like it


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 28, 2007)

I do have one complaint .... My fridge isn't big enough anymore!


----------



## smoked (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey debi, thought I'd throw this in here.....the Rytek Kutas book rev 3 was finally published today so your's should show up fairly soon depending on when that company get's their copies.....I just ordered mine from Barnes and Nobel today and it should show up in a couple of days.....


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Smoked! It's about - time I paid for that book in December. I'm so excited I hope they remember me and send it. I still have the email.


----------



## smoked (Apr 29, 2007)

you probably will want to contact them and ask how soon it will be since the book was just published......mine will be sent out on monday....


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey smoked have I told you lately ... your a brat? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hugs Bill Buddy!


----------



## smoked (Apr 29, 2007)

is that "brat" or "braut"


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

I guess either will work!


----------



## smoked (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## billyq (May 15, 2007)

Hey Debi, just wanted to let you know I got my Smoke Vault today.  After all the good things you said about it, I went to my local Sportsman's Warehouse and they had it for $279.00.   Got the cover and some pecan chunks too.  So, after I get this bad boy seasoned, I have a couple of questions: 
1.  How many wood chunks should I use in the tray?
2.  How many brisket fit in it ?

Man, this thing turned over on the first turn of the knob.  I think the flame control may be a little more precise than the GOSM also.  I have the smaller original version of the GOSM, so that it going to be my butt cooker, and the SV will be for ribs and brisket.  Thanks again Debi!!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 15, 2007)

Congrats Billy! Your gonna love it. I am curious if mine is a lemon (every time I buy something exceptionally good my son calls t a lemon) or if they're all this right on temperature wise.

My chunks are about 2 x 2 x 4 squares so I put about three at a time and it usually last about 3 hours or more.

Depending on the briskets - I like to split mine for pastrami with just the 4 racks I'd say 8 at about 7 - 9 lbs. I ordered another rack just because I hate to waste all that extra space! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





With full packers (8 - 10 lbs) un-split I'd keep it to one a rack they're pretty thick and wide - might want to stagger them for better smoke and heat flow.

I've never put more than one brisket and one butt per rack. Or two butts per rack or two briskets per rack or two ribs per rack. I like two lay then long ways so I can roll them over easier.

If you do a turkey you can only use four racks because it's so tall bt ribs you can use 5 racks if you lay them flat.

PS it makes a great oven too! Best pies and corn bread I ever ate!


----------



## billyq (May 16, 2007)

Where did you order your rack from?  I called camp chef and they said they didn't have any in stock. I really could use that extra shelf
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## smu1997 (May 25, 2007)

I'm new to the forum and just pulled the trigger on this smoker.  I have never smoked food before but am an avid griller.  I'm having a party for a friend of mine who is getting back from Iraq
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



.  I have purchased 3 12lbs brisket and would like to cook them all at once.  

How long do you think it will take to cook the briskets?
(I read an earlier post that said I should stager them in the smoker)

What brand of chips would you recommend for this smoker?

Will a 3/4 full propane tank take me the distance?

Should I get another propane tank to have on hand?
(I just refilled my propane tank and used it for a crawfish boil)

Can I squeeze any chickens, sausage, or ribs in the smoker while I'm cooking the brisket?


Thanks in Advanced,

smu1997


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

i wouldn't even know where to start not knowing what you have. but running out of fuel is not good so an extra tank is a must, being from texas i'd go w/ pecan or mesquite,if ya got even heat & room- no reason not to do 3 brisquets @ once... ya can always tent & oven (225 for an internal temp 0f 160-180) to finish them...thats as far as i'll go on advice w/out knowing more...


----------



## deejaydebi (May 26, 2007)

Billy -

Try them again. I just got my rack in yesterday and a cast iron pizza pan. Took about 10 days.

smu1997 -

Te general rule is 1.5 hours per pound BUT you could hit the pleatu and it could take alot longer. I don't thonk you'll have that problem with a 3.5 lber though. Just keep check the internal temperature!

I don't know that brand makes much of a difference. I buy my Mequete from Walmart, alhough most of my hickory is from local trees everything else I get is trimming from the last season of fruit trees.


3/4 tank should get you there and then some. Depending on your smoker it could get you 20 to 30 hours. My Camp Chef has giving me about 50 hours on a tank. I would always keep a second tamk on hand just in case whether your grilling, smoking or brewing! Nothing worse than running out of fuel. Unless it's running out of meat!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You can pretty much smoke anything together it doesn't matter it's all about temperatures. Chicken cook alot faster so watch it. Also watch were you put stuff ... you might not like some flavors mixing - say crabs and chickens ...

Seeing chickens cok quicker and can be cooked at higher temperatures I put mine at the top of the smoker. That's my quick change shelf, chicken, fatties, biskets, rolls etc.

Have fun!


----------



## smu1997 (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.  I bought the Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24 Inch propane smoker at amazon.  So the propane that I have should last long enough.

I'm thinking the top shelf of the Smoker I'll put chickens and fatties.  The bottom three shelfs I'll stager the briskets.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ultramag (May 26, 2007)

I sure wouldn't want my chickens dripping on my briskets for both flavor and food safety reasons. YMMV.


----------



## smu1997 (May 27, 2007)

I would like to serve something else with the brisket.  What would you suggest? How would you suggest cooking them?  

Thanks,

smu1997


----------



## ron50 (May 30, 2007)

Well.. after reading Debi's review and deciding my Weber Summit Grill is better left for grilling and not smoking I ordered my CCSV today.

Hopefully I should get it in time to practice with it before the big Father's day weekend. Now the big decision is ribs or pork shoulder first. Wait, I know...I 'll just make both!

Thanks Debi for making the decision easier.


Ron


----------



## deejaydebi (May 30, 2007)

Your welcome Ron - I love mine it almost smokes itself!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 30, 2007)

I usually tear the fat out and rip the skin off so they don't drip much. Now my briskets drip alot!


----------



## smu1997 (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm seasoning my smoker as we speak.  A couple of question for you guys that own this model.

1.  Is the temperature on the door correct?

2.  What setting do you set this on so that the smoker cooks at about 175? (I tried using the low setting at it seems to be cooking to high.  So I have switched it to the warm setting and am adjusting the flame.  I turned my propane tank 1 1.2 turns should I turn the tank less.)

3. Is my temperature higher because I am seasoning the smoker and it is empty?


Thanks in advance,

smu1997


----------



## squeezy (Jul 5, 2007)

1. As I don't have my CCSV yet, I can't vouch for temp, but I have read many posts that suggest that it is accurite.

2. Propane tanks should always be opened fully ( when it is open all the way, I back it off slightly) use the burner valve for all adjustments. When I'm all done cooking, I shut off the tank first to drain the hose, then the cooker.

3. An empty smoker will run hotter, as there is nothing to absorb the heat.

Hope that helps.


----------

